# "Refreshing" a USB port- internet dongle probelem



## darkv0id (Oct 13, 2012)

Okay, I've noticed this really strange thing with my USB dongle (Tata Photon Plus). Whenever I connect the dongle to a USB port that I haven't used before, my PC detects the dongle as new hardware and installs the drivers again.Initially I get comfortable speeds of around 150-220 kBps (which is half the advertised speed, but that's OK).

The next part may sound crazy, but it's true. 

I've noticed that eventually (after plugging and unplugging the dongle a few times), the maximum speed start declining and eventually settles at about 40-70 kBps. The reduction in speed is more in the case of torrents. Then, when I connect the dongle to a port that I haven't used once before, my PC again detects it as new hardware, and the cycle repeats itself. 

But now I have run out of USB ports, and I'm stuck with 40-70 kBps, which is barely 20% of the advertised speed.

So,

1. Is there anyway to "refresh" the USB ports, so that my PC will again detect the dongle as new hardware, and I'll get the speeds I've paid for?

and

2. Why is such a thing happening in the first place?

Can someone help me out?


----------



## Renny (Oct 13, 2012)

The device may be over-heating. Also the wireless channel experiences a lot of fluctuations in signal levels due to its inherent dynamic nature.

You could also make antennas to boost signal strength - Take a strainer of about 15cm radius, wrap it with foil and place the dongle in the middle.
*oi51.tinypic.com/swzkf9.jpg

OR
Yagi Uda alternative


----------



## darkv0id (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: &amp;quot;Refreshing&amp;quot; a USB port- internet dongle probelem*



Renny said:


> The device may be over-heating. Also the wireless channel experiences a lot of fluctuations in signal levels due to its inherent dynamic nature.



I doubt this. Whenever I have removed the dongle from the port which was giving me the low speeds, and plugged it to a port I never used, the speeds jumped all of a sudden, so I don't think it's a case of over heating or fluctuations.



Renny said:


> You could also make antennas to boost signal strength - Take a strainer of about 15cm radius, wrap it with foil and place the dongle in the middle.



I'll try this, but my signal strength is already 97-100 %, so I don't know if this will help.

Thanks, all the same.

PLEASE guys read my initial post carefully before replying.

Cheers!


----------

